# Downside Up?



## Valvebounce (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
I was out today doing some landscape shots with the camera upside down, came home and put them on the computer, clunky old laptop, where they were displayed inverted. 
My question is why were they not displayed up the right way, I have rotation set to computer only on my 7D, shot raw only. Does this setting only affect JPEGs, does it only work for 90 degree rotation, i.e. portrait and cannot recognise an inverted camera? 
I checked the software, Fast Stone Image Viewer, which was set to rotate according to exif data.
Is there a way to rotate the raw file, or is this not a good idea due to having to overwrite the original? Is there a way to get it to display upside up!

Thanks for your help.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## weixing (Sep 28, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I was out today doing some landscape shots with the camera upside down, came home and put them on the computer, clunky old laptop, where they were displayed inverted.
> My question is why were they not displayed up the right way, I have rotation set to computer only on my 7D, shot raw only. Does this setting only affect JPEGs, does it only work for 90 degree rotation, i.e. portrait and cannot recognise an inverted camera?
> I checked the software, Fast Stone Image Viewer, which was set to rotate according to exif data.
> ...


Hi,
Hmm... The question is why do you want to shoot with your camera upside down?? Both are in landscape orientation, so I wonder why you want to do that??

Anyway, just rotate your image during post processing... you do post process your RAW file, right??

Have a nice day.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 28, 2014)

weixing said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...



Use the tripod center column reversed to get close to the ground.


----------



## TeT (Sep 28, 2014)

It might be the 90­­° only rule for Canon DSLR.

(I bet the Nikon DSLR's do 180°)


----------



## weixing (Sep 28, 2014)

9VIII said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...


Hi,
Oh... didn't thought of that... :-[

I don't think any software can rotate a Canon RAW file directly... you had just to rotate in the post... 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Yes camera upside down on tripod an inch from the ground, trying a different perspective, also I was trying reflections on water, as the background subject was low I had to get low to get anything other than grey sky. Angle of incidence = angle of reflection! 
Yes I PP my raw files starting a few months back, before that I thought JPEG from camera was good! : :-[
I suspected that the raw wouldn't actually get turned, I had thought the software might have turned the displayed image.
The software is freeware, purely on clunker laptop so I can chimp images after importing to the NAS box in the company of she who feels deserted if I spend hours on the PC! 
(No she is not needy, we spend all day apart and she cooks the meals when she gets in, it works both ways for 26 yrs)
Going to open in DxO later to see how that fares. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 28, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Yes camera upside down on tripod an inch from the ground, trying a different perspective, also I was trying reflections on water, as the background subject was low I had to get low to get anything other than grey sky. Angle of incidence = angle of reflection!
> Yes I PP my raw files starting a few months back, before that I thought JPEG from camera was good! : :-[
> I suspected that the raw wouldn't actually get turned, I had thought the software might have turned the displayed image.
> ...



Is it typical to refer to one's wife in a similar fashion to Lord Voldemort?

That can't be good.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 28, 2014)

I occasionally shoot upside down to put the flash under the camera. Essentially puts the flash opposite the sunlight. Works great for putting light under a baseball cap etc.

Images from my 5D3 are upside-down when I open them in any raw editor including DPP, so I imagine the camera is not recording it being upside-down. No big deal.

Can you open a RAW file and flip it and then save it? No, but you generality can't save any AW file in it's native format after making changes. Just save it as .psd, .tiff or whatever your preferred format is.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Is it typical to refer to one's wife in a similar fashion to Lord Voldemort?
> 
> That can't be good.



hahah ..... that's awesome!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Mitch. 
If we were married I would call her my wife, we have been engaged for 26 yrs didn't marry for many and varied reasons. I won't use her name on the web, and I don't like the term partner, too androgynous! 
She knows I love her and doesn't find my descriptions offensive, rather humorous as they are intended, a bit like SWMBO. 
BTW who the hell is Lord Voldermort? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mitch.Conner said:


> Is it typical to refer to one's wife in a similar fashion to Lord Voldemort?
> 
> That can't be good.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi TexPhoto. 
Thank you for this, it is what I suspected, thought the viewer software at least would deal with it, then I noted that a portrait shot was turned correctly so I guess inverted is not reported correctly by the camera. 

Cheers, Graham. 



TexPhoto said:


> I occasionally shoot upside down to put the flash under the camera. Essentially puts the flash opposite the sunlight. Works great for putting light under a baseball cap etc.
> 
> Images from my 5D3 are upside-down when I open them in any raw editor including DPP, so I imagine the camera is not recording it being upside-down. No big deal.
> 
> Can you open a RAW file and flip it and then save it? No, but you generality can't save any AW file in it's native format after making changes. Just save it as .psd, .tiff or whatever your preferred format is.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 28, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> I occasionally shoot upside down to put the flash under the camera. Essentially puts the flash opposite the sunlight. Works great for putting light under a baseball cap etc.



I hadn't thought of the ball cap idea but recently I wanted a picture of the rear suspension on a '57 Chevy hot rod that was sitting in bright sunlight....with a chromed bumper on the rear. I got down on the ground (after putting down a blanket I carry in my truck...I'm turning into a wimp in my old age) and used the camera upside down so it
lit up the undercarriage and not the bumper. Worked great.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 28, 2014)

Old Sarge said:


> I hadn't thought of the ball cap idea but recently I wanted a picture of the rear suspension on a '57 Chevy hot rod that was sitting in bright sunlight....with a chromed bumper on the rear. I got down on the ground (after putting down a blanket I carry in my truck...I'm turning into a wimp in my old age) and used the camera upside down so it
> lit up the undercarriage and not the bumper. Worked great.



Great minds think alike! I have done something similar, a diffuser helps. You can even touch the flash to the ground and get a little stability.

With a vertical grip, hand holding this position is really easy, you essentially hold the vertical grip the same way you'd hold a normal camera when shooting vertical.


----------

